# Bye Bye Frankie!!!!



## My Fish Frank (Aug 27, 2011)

lost my poor little guy frank... moved him into a bigger tank and he didnt like it very much.

he died the day i left for overseas


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, brother


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

RIP  Very sorry for your loss.... </3


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am really sorry for your loss. Buy another when you have the time to, even though you know it wont be the same. Dont stop that amazing hobby.

Good luck.


----------



## My Fish Frank (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a new boy called Charlie


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

So sad, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

